# hacer funcionar una compactera con un autoestereo



## MAURO (Jul 27, 2005)

Hola, me llamo mauro y quisiera saber si alguien conoce algun metodo para hacer funcionar una compactera de PC en un autoestereo a casetera. (que la compactera sea independientemante del estereo, osea que se alimente con sus respectivos voltajes, pero que use el stereo para decodificar...)ya que yo he visto varios coches que tienen este sistema, es mas yo intente de mil formas y no me sale; pero se que se puede....

ahhh, el stero es philco nuevito....

si alguien me puede ayudar en esto se lo voy a agradecer.....


----------



## Nacho (Jul 27, 2005)

Hola Mauro, para tu proyecto necesitaras una compactera que tenga controles externos para reproducir los discos ya que estas no necesitan señales del PC para funcionar, además de un autoestereo que tenga entrada de línea, o si no uno de esos casettes que traen un cable y los puedes conectar a tu discman, la señal de audio de la compactera la sacas o de la salida de audífonos o de la salida posterior. 

En la parte electrónica tienes que conseguirte 2 reguladores, un LM7812 y un LM7805 con los cuales regulas el voltaje de la batería (13.5 voltios) a 12 y 5 voltios, que son los voltajes con los que trabaja la compactera. Ten en cuenta que el LM7812 debe ir montado en un disipador de calor.


----------



## MAURO (Jul 29, 2005)

ah gracias, voy a probar este metodo lo unico que me falta es un cassete de esos que sale un cable con el plug va creo que es ese no??

desde ya muchas gracias!!!!


----------



## Nacho (Jul 29, 2005)

Correcto MAURO, esos son!

Suerte con tu proyecto


----------

